# ZOMBITHON in PA



## wickedJESTERmcl (Apr 4, 2008)

Feel free to come out if your in the area ,or if your not get yourself a plane ticket,you don't want to miss this!! Click the attachment for details


----------



## wickedJESTERmcl (Apr 4, 2008)

This will be fun for everyone and you also have a chance to win some pretty great prizes!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks like fun! Too bad I'm on the other side of the state.............


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

These guys put on a GREAT event, anyone that can make it, SHOULD make it!!!!!! two Bodybag dismembered thumbs up!


----------



## wickedJESTERmcl (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words BB


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

This does sound like a lot of fun and who wouldn't want to go! Zombies are awesome...I always enjoy a good zombie.

We do not have zombie conventions here in Los Angeles, and that is very sad. Raising a glass to George Romero and all his peeps.


----------



## wickedJESTERmcl (Apr 4, 2008)

Everybody be sure to check out rotting flesh radio for more details and interviews with the creators of Night of the living dead, in the coming weeks.

ROTTING FLESH RADIO - The Horror and Haunt Industrys Podcast


----------

